# Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE



## billie1 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mir einen Elektromotor (320 W ) für mein Ruderboot gekauft und mein Freund sagte mir ich benötige unbedingt eine Gelbatterie oder einen bestimmten Akku da meine Autobatterie mit 100 Ah diese gleichbleibende Belastung nicht lange aushält . Stimmt das ??   und wenn ja  wie viel länger hält so ein Akku im Vergleich mit einer säurebefüllten Autobatterie ???   bis bald Billie:vik:


----------



## hogarth (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Ja , das stimmt . Starterbatterien sind nur dafür ausgelegt kurzfristig hohen Strom zu liefern , bei dauerhafter Belastung insbesondere bei Tiefenentladungen sind diese schnell defekt .

Du solltest für E- Außenborder Verbaucherbatterien verwenden ( Gel oder AGM Batterien )  - AGM´s sind etwas günstiger . Desweiteren wird auch noch ein spezielles Ladegerät benötigt . 

Generell können diese Akkus ohne Schaden bis ca. 30% entladen werden , Starterbatterien nur bis ca. 70% ihrer Kapazität



Gruß Jörg


----------



## argon08 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

hi
das ist schon gar nicht so falsch was mein vorredner sagt!
aber wenn du eine autobatterie zur verfügung hast nutze die doch erst einmal! sie ist zwar wie schon geschrieben eigentlich für solche sachen nicht ausgelegt aber sie halten länger als man denkt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*



argon08 schrieb:


> aber sie halten länger als man denkt!


 
Ich tippe mal auf 10 x leerfahren.:m
Dann wird sie wohl im Eimer sein.|rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Nö Tommi, stimmt nicht. Ich habe am Anfang meine Batterie aus dem Sprinter eine Saison an meiner Shetland gefahren und dann hat die noch 2 Jahre im Sprinter gemacht. Insgesammt hat sie 6 Jahre inkl Boot gemacht.

Aber ne Verbrauchsbatterie ist schon besser. Aber um kurz anzufangen mit dem Motor geht das mit der Starterbatterie.


----------



## Hybrid (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Aber Du fährst doch nicht Dein Shetland mit Elektro-Motor, ODER?


----------



## argon08 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

tommi danke für die ergänzung ! ist schon richtig man sollte sie nicht leerfahren! das bringt den tod! aber ne 100 ah hält schon ne weile bis sie komplett leer ist! man darf nätürlich nicht die ganze zeit auf vollgas fahren! 
aber wenn ich eine autobatterie (starterbatterie) zur verfügung hätte so würde ich die nutzen und wenn sie komplett hinüber ist kann man immer noch über eine agm oder vliess sich gedanken machen oder liege ich da so falsch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*



argon08 schrieb:


> aber wenn ich eine autobatterie (starterbatterie) zur verfügung hätte so würde ich die nutzen und wenn sie komplett hinüber ist kann man immer noch über eine agm oder vliess sich gedanken machen oder liege ich da so falsch!


Da habt Ihr natürlich recht. Zum testen oder aufbrauchen geht das natürlich.
Allerdings sind die auch nicht auslaufsicher...


----------



## André von Rügen (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

ich kenn jemanden der nutzt schon lange ne 100 ah 
autobatterie,der hat sonn gerät als tiefenendladeschutz dazwischen geklemmt.

gruss Andre


----------



## billie1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Erstmals ein Danke an alle die sich an meiner Frage beteildigt haben. Als ich bei der Bunderwehr war ( 2001 )  gab es in den 2 to Lkw diese Gelbatterien  --   wären die dann besser als normale Autostartbatterien  oder gibt es da wieder Unterschiede von Gelbatterie zu Gelbatterie  ???


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

ne die passen!


----------



## billie1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was ich mit dieser Antwort anfangen soll ??


----------



## argon08 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

klar gibt es qualitäts unterschiede zwischen gel batterien! auch sollte man auf den verwendungszweck achten, da gibt es soweit ich weiss kennlinen!die geben auskunft darüber was die batterie abkönnen sollte.
eine sonnenschein gel batterie wird teuerer sein als ein noname produkt. ob sie im endeffekt das gleiche leisten können ??? kann ich dir nicht sagen! ich benutze übrigens eine 120 ah von effekta hat meine ich ca 180 + versand gekostet!
zu deiner lkw frage wenn die batterie noch fit ist und sie 12 v hat würde ich sie mal dranhängen! aber bei lkws kann es auch möglich sein das es eine 24 v batterie ist, das gibt es nämlich auch und wenn du so eine dranhängst wird dein motor recht schnell übern jordan hüpfen!


----------



## a.bu (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Hi,

ich habe sowohl eine 100AH Autobatterie wie auch einen 120AH Gelakku in gebrauch, damit betreibe ich eine Elektrowinde um mein Boot samt Trailer (knapp 800kg)auf den Strand zu ziehen.  Was die Ladezyklen angeht, betreibe ich die Autobatterie schon 4Jahre und entlade bzw. lade dabei etwa 10-15 mal im Jahr, konnte bisher keinen wesentlichen Leistungsvelust feststellen. Nachteil des Akkus, das Ding wiegt mördermäßig.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*

Hallo,
das ganze Akku-Zeug ist mir auch sehr suspekt und ich bin da lange nicht durchgestiegen... mittlerweile weiß ich in groben Zügen wie das alles funktioniert:

Du brauchst eine AGM oder Bleigel Verbrauchsbatterie. Die normalen Autobatterien gehen zwar grundsätzlich, halten aber nicht lange. Die sind dafür gemacht, dass sie kurzzeitig relativ viel Leistung bringen (Motorstart beim Auto) und dann direkt von der Lichtmaschine wieder "geladen" werden. Wenn du die einige Male etwas "tiefer" entlädst, sind sie hinüber. Außerdem sind das häufig Blei-Säure Batterien... welche man auf dem Wasser wegen der Säure nicht nehmen sollte und meistens auch nicht darf.

Ich habe an meinem Hausgewässer eine eher günstige 36ah AGM-Batterie dabei ( google mal nach: vision 12v 36ah ). Die reicht mir locker für einen Angeltag... ich fahre mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot und einem Minn Kota Endura 30 damit im ersten Gang von Angelplatz zu Angelplatz. Am Tagesende schleppe ich gelegentlich noch ein paar Runden... wenn die Batterie dann schwächer wird, schalt ich den Motor ab und Ruder zum Ufer. Der See hat nur 11ha, weshalb das kein Problem ist. Wenns an größere Gewässer geht, nehm ich noch eine zweite mit 50ah mit. ( Exide Sonnenschein GF 12 050 V )

Wichtig ist auch ein passendes Ladegerät, mit den normalen Ladegeräten für Starterbatterien machst du die Gel/AGM Akkus auf Dauer kaputt. Ich habe ein IVT Ladegerät 12V 6A.


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zur Bootsmotor-Batterie  HILFE*



argon08 schrieb:


> ich benutze übrigens eine 120 ah von effekta hat meine ich ca 180 + versand gekostet!
> zu deiner lkw frage wenn die batterie noch fit ist und sie 12 v hat würde ich sie mal dranhängen! aber bei lkws kann es auch möglich sein das es eine 24 v batterie ist, das gibt es nämlich auch und wenn du so eine dranhängst wird dein motor recht schnell übern jordan hüpfen!



Hi,

welche Effekta hast du dir geholt BTL oder BTG?
Hatte mich auch auf die BTG 120 eingeschossen,aber scheinbar ist sie zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative.

@All wer hat noch einen Tipp für mich 120 AH BleiGel zyklenfest.


----------

